# Work Permit for Fresh Grad



## ladycoconut (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum. I was wondering if there is a certain age limit that needs to be met in order for a company to sponsor you here in KL.

I am originally from Jakarta but have been living in KL for the past 6 years, I am currently doing my degree in Broadcasting and will be graduating this coming July. I just completed my internship with a broadcasting company and they are interested in hiring me however they said that the visa application is quite difficult to work out.

Not only do I meet the age limit but the position (Production Assistant/Broadcast Journalist) they are hiring me for is quite difficult for the immigration to approve.

So I was wondering if I have any other options cause I would love to work in this place and had the best time during my internship. Is there any kind of visa I can apply or talk to somebody regarding this (lawyers, etc)? 

Thank you so much in advanced!


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

there is no specific age limit but the govt is more inclined to approved work permit toward application for more senior position and in a selected industry (it, oil n gas etc). they also have a minimum salary if im not mistaken at myr5000 to eligible.

for a starting position like yours i would say the chances are very slim. try google out a law firm specialising on immigration law in KL if u need to seek advice.


----------

